# I'm new to the forum, I'd like a little info about lubrication for my 4914



## oilslick (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I just bought a Clausing 4914, was wondering what Mobil oil you guys use in the headstock for the Timken bearings on the spindle? I have it narrowed down to Mobile 26 DTE, then there is 25 DTE and 24 DTE. The way oil, I found out is Mobil Vactra #2. Then there is the open gear grease, that being Mobilux #2. Can anybody offer some help on this, especially the hydraulic oil for the spindle bearings. Thanks,

...And I know it did'nt happen if there are no pictures, so I'm working on that right now. Gotta get a precision 6" level soon, so I am working on that too. Then there is powering up the lathe, and that is a whole new thread, geez, just in a little over my head right now.


Randy


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 16, 2012)

The spindle will be fine with a light or medium hydraulic oil, which is what the DTE 24 and 25 are. You can get 5 gallon buckets at places that sell and service agriculture equipment, like Tractor Supply Co. Or any industrial lubricant supplier can fix you up. The main things are a non-foaming oil that is thin enough to get on the gears and in the bearings very quickly, but heavy enough to keep the film in place. Some of the older lathes specified a straight, non-detergent motor oil with a light viscosity, like SAE 10 or 20 weight. Even so, those lubricants are getting harder to find and people are substituting light hydraulic oils successfully. Hydraulic systems contain many elements in common with geared head lathes. Actually, ATF is basically a hydraulic oil with friction modifiers and viscosity stabilizers to compensate for the wide range of temperatures at which automatic transmissions operate. A lathe headstock has a relatively narrow range of operating conditions, so a simple, straight hydraulic oil works just fine. I've used DTE 24 and 25 in many lathes over the years and have experienced no ill effects or failures.


----------



## PurpLev (Nov 16, 2012)

oilslick said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just bought a Clausing 4914, was wondering what Mobil oil you guys use in the headstock for the Timken bearings on the spindle? I have it narrowed down to Mobile 26 DTE, then there is 25 DTE and 24 DTE. The way oil, I found out is Mobil Vactra #2. Then there is the open gear grease, that being Mobilux #2. Can anybody offer some help on this, especially the hydraulic oil for the spindle bearings. Thanks,
> 
> ...



Randy, welcome the the clausing circle (if you haven't been in it before). I use the Mobil DTE 24, and Vactra #2 like you mentioned in your post for my 4902. that is what Clausing recommends for that lathe.

One step at at time... no pressure


----------



## oilslick (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Tony and PurpLev

This is a great forum, and you guys answered my questions on the oils for the lathe. PurpLev your 4902 is a nice machine and seen that you put a lot of work in it. Just wondering....what do you use as a gear grease? I have heard of Mobilux #2 being used for gear quadrant teeth but have trouble finding it at various suppliers. My 4914 is in good shape and I will only be taking it down in easy to do portions and do the 'clean and lube' route. I will get my oldest son to put up the pictures of the lathe in near future.

Randy


----------



## PurpLev (Nov 18, 2012)

oilslick said:


> Thanks Tony and PurpLev
> 
> This is a great forum, and you guys answered my questions on the oils for the lathe. PurpLev your 4902 is a nice machine and seen that you put a lot of work in it. Just wondering....what do you use as a gear grease? I have heard of Mobilux #2 being used for gear quadrant teeth but have trouble finding it at various suppliers. My 4914 is in good shape and I will only be taking it down in easy to do portions and do the 'clean and lube' route. I will get my oldest son to put up the pictures of the lathe in near future.
> 
> Randy



I use NLGI-#2 by valvoline, heavy duty grease instead of the Mobilux #2. it's read, its sticky and thick, and stays in place.


----------



## oilslick (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks PurpLev,

I am going to take my time getting the lathe up to running condition, if you have'nt seen my picture post, I finally got it up with the help of my oldest son. Thanks to Chris, (computer techie)my oldest son, bless him because he does'nt know a boxend from a cresent wrench, I tried to teach him about tools, just was'nt interested. My youngest son Brent, though, he will get grimmy with the best of them. Me, I'm a hands on guy, but not a electronics techie, and the thought of running a 220 V 3 ph motor on my lathe with 120 V through a digital VFD does'nt appeal to me. I figure it will cost twice as much to run a RPC, but then again if I add another machine like a Bridgeport mill, I've allready got juice to run it.


I just cant figure out how you get  a 220V 3 phase motor to operate with 120V single phase through a VFD, must be some powerfull digital "Genies" at work in that digital 'box'. I have 220 v single phase to my shop, I might as well use it to connect to a RPC, then it solves the problem of running a milling machine in the future.

Randy


----------



## PurpLev (Nov 19, 2012)

oilslick said:


> Thanks PurpLev,
> 
> I am going to take my time getting the lathe up to running condition, if you have'nt seen my picture post, I finally got it up with the help of my oldest son. Thanks to Chris, (computer techie)my oldest son, bless him because he does'nt know a boxend from a cresent wrench, I tried to teach him about tools, just was'nt interested. My youngest son Brent, though, he will get grimmy with the best of them. Me, I'm a hands on guy, but not a electronics techie, and the thought of running a 220 V 3 ph motor on my lathe with 120 V through a digital VFD does'nt appeal to me. I figure it will cost twice as much to run a RPC, but then again if I add another machine like a Bridgeport mill, I've allready got juice to run it.
> 
> ...



Randy,

you are welcome.

an RPC can indeed take care of also powering up a future mill, and will make the electric circuits somewhat simpler (maintaining machines as they are), but a VFD can provide you with VS. it really boils down to what you feel more comfortable with and what will work better for YOU. RPC might just be the ticket. regardless, even if you go with VFD, you would be better use feeding on the 220v line.


----------

